# Bichon Frise for sale Lancashire/Manchester



## carllang123

He's called Casper and he's about 9 years old. We have had him since being a pup. He is pure bred and full of character. First to see will buy. Pictures on request. Will accept silly offers if not too silly. Needs to go in two weeks as I'm moving into a flat and unfortunately can't take him. good home only needs to go otherwise he will have to be put down. Please ring on 07557028319 to contact for pics or sale


----------



## hawksport

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-classifieds/105756-no-advertising-animals-sale.html


----------



## hobo99

Oh Boy .Good home or Dead dog , WOW , thats one loving owner . :yikes:


----------



## Guest

carllang123 said:


> First to see will buy.


I never got this term.....I would walk away from any sale if I thought the dog wasnt right for me or ill or whatever. You cant force the first people that come to buy him.

What about him going to a good home? Is that not more important?

Get in contact with the bichon rescue and find him a good vetted home.:thumbup:

Edited to add:



carllang123 said:


> Needs to go in two weeks as I'm moving into a flat and unfortunately can't take him. good home only needs to go otherwise he will have to be put down.


Wow....so you want money for him but otherwise you're going to put him to sleep? Lovely.
Let him go to the bichon rescue.


----------



## hawksport

hobo99 said:


> Oh Boy .Good home or Dead dog , WOW , thats one loving owner . :yikes:


A good home isn't mentioned only £


----------



## cav

words fail me


----------



## DKDREAM

Total shocked You come across very selfish, if you cant rehome him in 2 weeks he will be PUT DOWN???? what are you on, could you live with the guilt? Its just Sick IMO


----------



## Nina_82

carllang123 said:


> He's called Casper and he's about 9 years old. We have had him since being a pup. He is pure bred and full of character. First to see will buy. Pictures on request. Will accept silly offers if not too silly. Needs to go in two weeks as I'm moving into a flat and unfortunately can't take him. good home only needs to go otherwise he will have to be put down. Please ring on 07557028319 to contact for pics or sale


Stop being so greedy and give him up to a no-kill rescue if you don't want him! You would rather kill your dog than give him up for free?? Totally shocking.

Here, even found a link to a Bichon resuce in Lancashire for you

Breed Rescue - Northern & Midland Bichon Frise Club Rescue, Lancashire â¢ The Kennel Club


----------



## CAstbury

Take your dog to a rescue centre who will find him a forever home. After 9 years it is the least you can do for him.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

Is this a wind up?

If not it's disgusting


----------



## lemmsy

OP you obviously care about him a lot don't you! 
So you want to sell him to the first person that comes along, with no thought for his welfare.
And if not you'll have him put down. 

Disgusting


----------



## XxZoexX

Im quite shocked and upset how a dog can become so easily disposable  
Please contact a breed rescue


----------



## hobo99

carllang123 said:


> good home only needs to go otherwise he will have to be put down.





hawksport said:


> A good home isn't mentioned only £


hawksport , i beg to differ , it does mention it , just before the pts bit .:001_tt2:, :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## DKDREAM

It dosent say if the dog has any age related health problems either. I hope this dog can find a new home in time.


----------



## Guest

Totally shocked that you could consider putting him down! I would see myself homeless first! I for ONE am NOT wishing you happiness in your new home! In fact quite the opposite! I hope you are miserable!


----------



## CAstbury

Apparently this dog belongs to the OP's dad - OP is trying to find a home - dad is wanting dog gone


----------



## Guest

CAstbury said:


> Apparently this dog belongs to the OP's dad - OP is trying to find a home - dad is wanting dog gone


He said because "I" am moving into a flat.

And tbh the "advert" basicly reads to me as "give me money for my dog or its going to be put to sleep":scared:

Humans at their finest.


----------



## DKDREAM

CAstbury said:


> Apparently this dog belongs to the OP's dad - OP is trying to find a home - dad is wanting dog gone


well if thats the case the dad can ring a rescue, Give the dog up, rather then be greedy try and get money or even worse end the poor dogs life. If it belongs to their dad and they want him gone is it just an excuse??? about moving??


----------



## Guest

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Is this a wind up?
> 
> If not it's disgusting


Unfortunately! I don't think it is!


----------



## CAstbury

DKDREAM said:


> well if thats the case the dad can ring a rescue, Give the dog up, rather then be greedy try and get money or even worse end the poor dogs life. If it belongs to their dad and they want him gone is it just an excuse??? about moving??


I agree with both you and SL - but OP is trying to find a home cos his dad cant be arsed! Pity he doesnt show his dad what people think of his actions.

I'm far from saying it is right - I am as disgusted as everyone else


----------



## CAstbury

DoubleTrouble said:


> Unfortunately! I don't think it is!


I dont think it is either - but I know that if I ring the number I will lose the plot


----------



## DKDREAM

does the OP's dad want money for the dog or would he let him go to a rescue free?


----------



## Guest

CAstbury said:


> I dont think it is either - but I know that if I ring the number I will lose the plot


It is actually against forum rules to advertise now I believe! BUT!! I hope they leave this on to 
Either!
Give the poor dog a chance of finding a home!
or Secondly!
Let the owner see what genuine animal lovers think of them!
Which aint a lot!


----------



## Guest

How much is the OP wanting for this dog?

The rescues in Lancaster and I am sure if hte OP rings them they will give the dog a place.


----------



## Guest

shetlandlover said:


> How much is the OP wanting for this dog?
> 
> The rescues in Lancaster and I am sure if hte OP rings them they will give the dog a place.


I think you are right there! let us hope they woud fall back on that RATHER then payin gthe vet to pts!


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> I think you are right there! let us hope they woud fall back on that RATHER then payin gthe vet to pts!


I would offer to take the dog to the rescue for him but since I dont know the dogs temperament and my only form of transport has swine flu I am stuck..

My Scorcher was advertised like that "take her or we will deal with her" but she was free so she was open to being taken to the rescue however I kept her instead.

I certainly think the OP is rude because of the whole "first to come will buy" statement....as well as not mentioning any health conditions, behaviour problems and so on...


----------



## DKDREAM

DoubleTrouble said:


> I think you are right there! let us hope they woud fall back on that RATHER then payin gthe vet to pts!


I feel people use that line DT to try and tug at peoples heart strings and get a sale, although their will be some who mean it, I dont know how they sleep at night!


----------



## CAstbury

Dog is advertised on Preloved for £100 

Don't think OP will come back on here - he prob knows what true animal lovers think of his dad?


----------



## Guest

CAstbury said:


> Dog is advertised on Preloved for £100
> 
> Don't think OP will come back on here - he prob knows what true animal lovers think of his dad?


Well maybe son will have dad pts when he becomes an inconvenience!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM

CAstbury said:


> Dog is advertised on Preloved for £100
> 
> Don't think OP will come back on here - he prob knows what true animal lovers think of his dad?


100 oh heck, People like this make me so sick the dog is 8 or 9 and all they want to do is sell him? I wonder what the story is on Preloved off to check


----------



## CAstbury

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well maybe son will have dad pts when he becomes an inconvenience!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


We can all live in hope. I could never think of getting rid of any of my pets - when I moved to my current house after my divorce - the reason I moved here was more for my dogs than me- because back gate opens out onto a wood/field - thought they would be happy here - wouldnt dream of moving somewhere that they wouldnt be happy.

But there again - I love my dogs and they are for life - not until they get old, ill or just 'in the way'


----------



## CAstbury

DKDREAM said:


> 100 oh heck, People like this make me so sick the dog is 8 or 9 and all they want to do is sell him? I wonder what the story is on Preloved off to check


Story on preloved is the same - except advert states a price on there.

People like this piss me off (sorry bout language)


----------



## DKDREAM

CAstbury said:


> Story on preloved is the same - except advert states a price on there.
> 
> People like this piss me off (sorry bout language)


hey no need to apologise, I dont know how they can do it either, I know how hard it was when I lost Dream at just 2 year old, 8 years is such a long time. OK if they cant keep the dog for whatever reason fine, but to SELL him  Rather then care where he ends up is disgusting.


----------



## Guest

My OH has a preloved account...I may go on and send the guy a link to the Lancaster rescue.


----------



## DKDREAM

something that really shocked me was this part........


he's about 9 years old. We have had him since being a pup.

How do you not know a pets exact age if you had it from a puppy


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

I don't know if you're even going to bother reading this... but please do your poor dog a favour and give him to a rescue so he can go to a good home not just one that pays you the most.


----------



## hawksport

hobo99 said:


> hawksport , i beg to differ , it does mention it , just before the pts bit .:001_tt2:, :smilewinkgrin:


So it does. I could only see red by the time I got that far


----------



## GeordieBabe

DKDREAM said:


> 100 oh heck, People like this make me so sick the dog is 8 or 9 and all they want to do is sell him? I wonder what the story is on Preloved off to check


see this is what pisses me off too,its an old dog and they still want a lot of money for it poor baby needs a good home,ive seen pedigree pups going for less as people need them rehomed,some people just don't care


----------



## Jazzy

How can you have a Bichon for 9 years then just get rid of it like that, the poster must be entirely heartless, they are such loving little dogs.  
Bichon Rescue will find him a wonderful home where he will be loved - maybe for the first time in his life.


----------



## Terrier Fan

Poor dog 

I just had a look on preloved and he's updated his ad to £150 ono.

So he's not willing to rehome his dog for free but is willing to pay to have it put to sleep


----------



## CAstbury

Terrier Fan said:


> Poor dog
> 
> I just had a look on preloved and he's updated his ad to £150 ono.
> 
> So he's not willing to rehome his dog for free but is willing to pay to have it put to sleep


OMG! So he has increased the price he wants for the poor dog.

Bizarre how OP hasn't been back and made comments on what real animal lovers think of his dad?

Makes me so mad


----------

